
Getting more replies from your initial users via personalized demos - octobereleven
In Saas everyone says you should make everything automatic, but in the early days — the more you get down and dirty, the better.<p>Let me know, what you think, in the comments below.
======
octobereleven
Here's one way to do it: [https://medium.com/@val.sopi/how-i-am-getting-more-
replies-f...](https://medium.com/@val.sopi/how-i-am-getting-more-replies-from-
new-customers-in-claritask-c022d4944eda)

